# Trasmitir señales de 2 camaras de seguridad en un solo cable



## Electricista (May 12, 2007)

Tengo un problema, resulta que inicialmente tenia una camara de seguridad en la puerta de mi casa la cual fue instalada con un cable coaxial hasta el monitor, resulta que ahora necesito instalar otra camara y usar el mismo cable para enviar otra señal y que sea visto alfinal en otro monitor, quiero en conclusión 2 camaras mandando señal por un solo cable y al final pueda ver en monitores diferentes uno para cada camara...se que necesito un dispositivo  que en el inicio una las señales y otro al final las separare, ..ME PUEDEN DECIR QUE DISPOSITIVO PUEDO USAR?

Les agradecere mucho si me dan alguna información, y si es de algun dispositivo hecho en Brasil mejor...yo vivo en Brasil

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 13, 2007)

lo unico que puedes hacer es ver una o otra camara pero las dos a la vez es dificil, lo mas facil es utilizar dos cables.


----------



## jviheavy (May 17, 2007)

Te aconsejo que cambies el cable, el que tienes ahora cual es? RG59? puedes usar, si la distancia no es excesiva el RG174 que es de ancho como un cable de 2mm cuadrados de seccion, muy extrecho, cinco veces menos que el otro. O si la distancia es muy grande hay dispositivos que transformadorrman la señal de video a Utp y luego de Utp a video por un modico precio.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (May 17, 2007)

Podrías mulplexar y demultiplexar la señal. No lo he probado nunca igual funciona. Para dos señales no debe dar problemas. 

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2007)

Es dificil multiplexar, piensa que tienes comppponente DC y AC y  ademas los sincronismos, esto solo funcionaria si las camaras estubieran sincronizadas y apesar de tdo tendias problemas.


No sabia  que habian adaptadures UTP de forma comercial, que son para utilizar cable de red?


----------



## lazb53 (Jun 25, 2011)

Si se puede yo tengo un multiplexor de video para cuatro camaras, las cuatro camaras pueden estar hasta una distancia de 10 metros del multiplex, ademas cuenta con un amplificador de señall interno. Si se puede saludos


----------



## Kebra (Jun 26, 2011)

Lo mas barato es sacar el coaxial y poner un UTP. EL juego de balunes está 14 a 16 U$S. El metro de UTP AMP está $ 2.20. Podés pasar 4 videos o 2 videos y 2 alimentaciones por el mismo cable, hasta 300 metros con balun pasivo.

Un modulador que sirva, te va a salir 10 veces mas caro que poner el UTP y balunes.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2011)

Hilo del 2007, digo yo que ya lo tendrá visto ¿no?

Yo personalmente las modulaba en RF y ponía cada cámara en un canal con un mezclador. (por si aún no lo ha resuelto)


----------

